# Big FWC lionfish event to be held in Pensacola



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Website doesn't work. Would like more info


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> Website doesn't work. Would like more info


 Try this site: https://www.facebook.com/lionfishreefrangers


----------



## mhelderman (Mar 6, 2015)

Where's a good place to find the lionfish?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

mhelderman said:


> Where's a good place to find the lionfish?


Take your pick. Most reefs in the Northern Gulf are infested with them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you 6 close in spots that are bare of lionfish. 
Meeks Liberty ship
3 barges
Gilcrest reef
Patti barge
Freighter
PC barge
Maybe they found it to cold for there liking.


----------

